# Sticky  Basic House Rules



## bwdbrn1

SnowBlowerForum.com House Rules


In order to participate in the SnowBlowerForum.com, we ask that you adhere to the following rules:

Forum Rules

Registration to this forum is free! We ask that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below. By registering and posting here, you agree to the terms below. If you would like to cancel the registration, contact the Administrator.

Although the administrators and moderators of SnowBlowerForum.com will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the author, and neither the owners of SnowBlowerForum.com, nor Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd. (developers of vBulletin) will be held responsible for the content of any message.

By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.

The owners of SnowBlowerForum.com reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason. 

================================================== ==========================
SnowBlowerForum.com Reserved Rights: SnowBlowerForum.com is a privately owned site. Membership in SnowBlowerForum.com (SBF) is a privilege, not a right! As such, membership may be denied any individual, or revoked for an existing member, at the sole discretion of the site management. We reserve the right to edit/delete posts/threads/signatures, in whole or in part, at our discretion. Any post/thread/signature that we deem inappropriate for viewing will be dealt with accordingly. If you have any questions about actions taken against a post/thread/signature please contact the appropriate forum's Moderator(s) via the Private Message feature of the site. 

================================================== ==========================
SnowBlowerForum.com Rules: The following are a general list of rules for our community. We want a community of users that respect each other and each others opinions. These rules may be modified or amended at any time without prior notice. 

================================================== ==========================

1. Only one “User Account” per individual is allowed. Additional accounts will be deleted without notice when discovered. Usernames that are offensive in nature will not be accepted, and those accounts will be deleted. Whether or not usernames are offensive will be determined at the sole discretion of the SnowBlowerForum.com staff. 

================================================== ==========================

2. No Personal Insults/Abuse This site is provided to you for free, and you are free to disagree with other posters, but if you stoop to personal abuse, obscene comments, flaming, or other attacks on another forum member, your post(s) will be deleted. If you have a problem with another member, deal with it privately. If YOU are insulted by another member - report the post. PLEASE do NOT retaliate. If you do retaliate you are no better then the abuser and you too will treated as an abuser as stated above.

================================================== ==========================

3. No Swearing Please refrain from using any vulgar language that would offend someone else, we want to keep MLMF family-friendly. A shortcut to vulgar language does not constitute no swearing. (See George Carlin’s “Seven Dirty Words” if you need a hint.) 

================================================== ==========================

4. No Repeat/Cross-forum Posts If no-one answers your question, bump it rather than posting it again and please don't post the same question in every forum, just the most appropriate one. Reading the same question over and over again is the best way to annoy people and the worst way to get answers. 

================================================== ==========================

5. No Illegal Suggestions Please no pointers, how-to’s, advocating, etc of any illegal activity. (example: By-passing Safety Switches)

================================================== ==========================

6. No Porn! Please, no pornographic material or pointers to it. 

================================================== ==========================

7. No “For Sale” threads in open forums If you need to post an item for sale, use the “For Sale & Want to Buy” forum. 

================================================== ==========================

8. Political threads or Religious threads of a derogatory/controversial nature are NOT allowed. If you're not sure, don't post it. 

================================================== ==========================

9. Conduct contrary to the intent of the friendliest tractor forum on the Internet will not be tolerated. This includes, but is not limited to:
-Pointless arguments
-Hijacking of posts
-Calling another member out publicly when it serves no purpose
-Rebuking or ignoring the administrative and moderation staff of the forum
-Creating or partaking in any hostile exchange which creates tension or anxiety.
Final decision as to a post or series of posts having a negative impact on the community at SnowBlowerForum.com rests with the staff of SnowBlowerForum.com.
================================================== ==========================


DISCLAIMER: Neither SnowBlowerForum.com, nor any of its representatives, takes ANY responsibility for any sales or trades made in these forums. This is to be dealt with by the buyer/seller at all times. Personal information including email or IP addresses will not be disclosed for any reason. Please use common-sense “safety” procedures when buying or trading. SnowBlowerForum.com will NOT become involved in a dispute between buyer & seller. 

================================================== ==========================

Just as there are consequences for actions in the “real world”, there are consequences for violating the rules on SnowBlowerForum.com. Our intention is not to be heavy-handed with this, but as this forum grows, we need to be able to keep the peace and maintain a 'friendly’ and civil forum.

Consequences for breaking MLMF rules are as follows:


First infraction: A warning will be issued & will be noted in the Moderator’s Forum. 

Second infraction: A warning will be issued & will be noted in the Moderator’s Forum, AND a suspension of membership privileges for a period of 2 weeks will be imposed. 

Third infraction: A warning will be issued & will be noted in the Moderator’s Forum, AND a permanent ban will be imposed on the individual. 

Imposition of these consequences is at the sole discretion of the site management. A first infraction warning may be rescinded, at the sole discretion of the site management, after a period of 6 months, provided that the member has conformed to MLMF’s rules. A second infraction warning may be rescinded, at the sole discretion of the site management, after a period of 1 YEAR, provided that the member has conformed to MLMF’s rules. A banned member may request reinstatement after a period of 1 YEAR after the ban was imposed. Approval of reinstatement IS NOT AUTOMATIC. Approval of re-reinstatement, or declining to do so, is at the sole discretion of the site management. Re-instated members must avoid receiving ANY warnings for a period of 1 YEAR or an irrevocable lifetime ban will be imposed. 

================================================== ==========================


----------

